# 91 240 SX SE Coilover suspension



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

I have a 91 240 sx se with all wheel steer hicus suspension.

Who makes coilovers or springs and shock combos, or full kits.

I'm looking to spend 800 to 1000 max? 

Please Help.


----------

